# Power outage/Raw Meat



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

So the storm is definitely coming to Seattle area with gusts up to 60-65 mph. We have a lot of trees in this part of Washington which compounds things like damage to power lines, etc. The last time we had this kind of storm, I was out of power for 5 days.

I am taking out of my basement freezer enough meat for 4 days and putting it my regular freezer. I am taking small packages of emu and alpaca that are in my kitchen freezer section and packing the basement freezer to the top so it will be full.

Here is my question: If my basement freezer holds 125 of meat and it is full to the top, about how long do you think the meat will be good if the lid is not opened? 

Any other advice? 

The last time we had this kind of storm, you could constantly hear trees falling (and I am talking big trees); it was quite unnerving.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Fill up a soda bottle half full of water and freeze it on it's side. When the power goes out, stand it upright. If it turns back into water and/or is back at the bottom, I wouldn't use the food in the freezer. I have hurricanes and learned this trick.


Also fill up any space you can with frozen water jugs, bottles, etc.. The less open space the longer it'll take to defrost. My insurance company, USAA, will send me 500 dollars per freezer, big one and one attached to the fridge, for when the power is out for a while to replace what I lost. And it doesn't up the cost of my insurance.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can leave cases of frozen meat on my basement floor to thaw in the summer time and after two days the bottom cases will still be frozen on an average temp. day.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Deb said:


> Fill up a soda bottle half full of water and freeze it on it's side. When the power goes out, stand it upright. If it turns back into water and/or is back at the bottom, I wouldn't use the food in the freezer. I have hurricanes and learned this trick.
> 
> 
> Also fill up any space you can with frozen water jugs, bottles, etc.. The less open space the longer it'll take to defrost. My insurance company, USAA, will send me 500 dollars per freezer, big one and one attached to the fridge, for when the power is out for a while to replace what I lost. And it doesn't up the cost of my insurance.


Great info! Thanks so much  I am doing the soda bottle trick right now in both my refrigerator freezer and basement freezer. The storm is not coming for about 4 hours so plenty of time to freeze the water in the plastic bottles. Just came in from outside where I was reinforcing my fencing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you have any emergency blankets, you can cover your freezer with those too. I don't care how well the freezer is insulated, it will still lose cold thru the wall. We've used these when I've had cases stacked for others to pick up. They definitely help


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Thanks, Jax. Once I lose lights, I'll put aluminim foil over the basement freezer and then put blankets over that. I'll set the stuff there now so it's ready to go.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dogs can handle days old thawed out meat very well. If the power goes back on I wouldn't worry about the contents.
I once saw my Wolfy Dog dig up a week old piece of chicken from the yard. It was summer time. He ate it and nothing happened.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Over the summer on a couple occasions I had to unplug my freezer because I couldn't pry the food out(packed in there tight). After a week of being unplugged I was able to finally get it unstuck and it was still frozen, just thawed enough to pull packages apart without breaking my back.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Moriah said:


> Thanks, Jax. Once I lose lights, I'll put aluminim foil over the basement freezer and then put blankets over that. I'll set the stuff there now so it's ready to go.


You aren't really going to wrap your freezer in aluminum foil, are you? Was that a joke?

If not, I think a tarp and some blankets would probably suffice for added insulation


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Hope all is going well and that you didn't lose electric or if you did that it's not out for too long.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> You aren't really going to wrap your freezer in aluminum foil, are you? Was that a joke?
> 
> If not, I think a tarp and some blankets would probably suffice for added insulation


Actually, small freezer. And yes, I did mean it. Not taping or anything--just hanging long strips. I think it is like 9 cubic feet. Aluminum foil is cheap compared to losing all that meat.

BTW--Doing classroom bulletin boards takes a lot of fabric or paper. That seems more daunting than the little freezer.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Deb said:


> Hope all is going well and that you didn't lose electric or if you did that it's not out for too long.


Even that morning, the computer models were for very high winds. Totally fizzled out when it came to land from the Pacific Ocean. I have had some extensive outages over the years in Seattle and really did not want to lose that meat. I really appreciated the helpful hints and shared the bottle with ice trick with others. Useful info


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Moriah said:


> Doing classroom bulletin boards takes a lot of fabric or paper. That seems more daunting than the little freezer.



Yeah, but the nice thing about that fabric is you can use it year after year! *G*


Boy do I have a collection.......


----------

